# Jack Dempsey breathing heavily fast and little sluggish



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

Hello my fish a very spooky fish it's a Jack Dempsey and he loves to hide but a week ago it's was already night and dark in the room I heard him spooked bumbam boom true the glass I don't know after that he got more scared he eats take one pellet and go back to his cave came back for another and back to cave he don't eat more than 2.3 pellets I always give him 5-6 pellets and he is always hungry and dancing and asking for more food but yesterday I saw what he breathing heavily fast and today when he swims in morning he was little sluggish please help I love him so much
Ph6.6 but he got used to this ph for a while
Ammonia 0
Nitrit 0
Nitrate 5-10


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

The water change 50% every single week


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

He is only one fish in the tank I have him from last April he has a good food but I don't feed him life food, I giving him red hikilary, hikilary vegetables omega one shrimps 
And twice a week he has fasting days no food


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

If your Jack Dempsey is the only fish in the tank, it is normal for this species to get spooked pretty easy and lurk/hide in a cave or secure spot almost all of the time. Typically it helps if there are other fish swimming around in the tank to help it feel a bit more comfortable. Called 'dither fish', a number of larger. tougher Tetras, Barbs or Rainbowfish are placed in the tank and are often used for this purpose. 
What kind of things do you have placed inside, (Can you post up a picture of the inside of your tank?). And, what size is the aquarium your Jack Dempsey is in?


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

Please is help my fish is someone know what is this
My fish stopped eat eat well he seems like he is hungry he is trying to eat but than spit it out
He started breathing heavily
And today we saw he has some white stuff on his eye and on his tail he has ball size like midium pellet brown color
Water changes every week 50%
Tank 40 gallon
He is about 4-5 years old 
Please help him 
Don't ignore it please


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

No he is by himself


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

No he is by himself
Yes the small fish he will eat it if he be healthy
It's not that


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

He is sick not spooked
He eat and spit it out he used to ate 6 pellets and asked for more than he ate only 3 now 1-2 and spit it out
Today we saw he has white patch on his eye and brown ball on his tail he still breathing heavily
Heis ammonia 0
pH 6.6-6.8
NITRITE 0
Nitrate 10
Water changes every week 50%
Tank 40 gallon
Do you know what's wrong with him?


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

I POST IT ON february 18 and only one person answered with wrong answer 
I see 132 saw it
Like no one knows I don't understand what this site is for
Or no one cares 
Unbelievable


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

People care but may not know how to help you, not everyone is an expert on JDs and may never have seen a JD with a brown ball on his tail. That is a good description of me and I am sure others.

I know for Africans a fish who is spooked will eventually get sick but unknown what happens with JDs. Even a fish who is alone can get spooked.

Auballagh is an experienced fish keeper and may be able to help you. He certainly knows more about New World Cichlids than I do. Can you post a pic so he can see the aquascape?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What does the white stuff on his eye look like? Is it fuzzy? Can you post a clear, closeup picture of it? You may have to net him to do this.


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi thank you for answering 
He has like cloudy eye but not whole eye in the half of eyehe hiding in the cave mostly all the time it's kind of impasseble take photo
Why you think I need net him?
If I do that he will be in more stress
I


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

No no for the picture no
He has cloudy eye but not whole eye cloudy
He breathing heavily almost don't eat what he eats he spits out
And he has a little ball on his tail brown color size like midium pellet


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

Thank you
I'm just very sad


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

When I tried take pictures he hides
He live with my mom
But if she try take pictures he will hide too


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

It's 40 gallon 2 filters aquneon air pump
HEATTER
He has better filter but it's can't fit on this tank I already bought him 55 gallon aquarium it's on the balcony since November we was gonna transfer him in April
We do water changes every single week 50%
He has flakes, pellets, shrimps,veges pellets he ate everything no nothing he spits out


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You net him to get a clear picture so you can get a diagnosis. The description is not getting you what you need so with more information (pictorial) maybe someone will say "oh yes, of course, do this".

So the eye is not fuzzy but 1/2 cloudy? The eye IME is an injury or related to poor water quality which is not the case for you. I have no information.

Yes more stress (a little stress if you are skillful at netting) but I am sure his illness is stressful as well.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I can't see the eye or the brown ball on the picture so there is no new information that will help me help you. Maybe another Member will be able to see better. Sorry your fish is sick.


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

No the eye and brown ball my mom saw only today
If she take picture of him if he won't hide in that moment you won't see it because we don't have aqurium light
He doesn't like lights


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

Ye but no members helping I post it in February
He breath heavily and didt eat
But now he has more problems
And since February I have only one response


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

He has cloudy eye like all fish do semilar


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

If I do that he will might have heart attack
My mom even put on hold her moving in April because he got sick
It's will kill him if we do that
If would doctor came to our house and said I need do that
Yes probably we do that
But I won't do that because I'm sure probably no one even answer


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes he spooked at night my mom heard bum bam bum bum it's wake her up after that he got sick but he often did bum bam


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

He is eating but when he it's clearly seems like it's hurt him when he eats like something in his mouth and the ball on his tale it's RED-BROWN color
And white patch on his eye on only one eye
The fish are very hungry but it's hurts him to eat what it's can be ???
Please someone help him


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

The white patch not cloudy eye
I'm sorry I don't live with him
My mom just told me


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

My fish wants to eat but when he eats it's clearly seems something hurt him 
What can it's be wrong
Maybe something inside of his trots?


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

Maybe this brown- red ball it's some kind of worm
But it's definitely something wrong with his throat
It's hurts him to eat


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Kind of hard to give you any help for a sick fish, when you didn't initially describe a sick fish. And apparently since mid-February, no one else who read your post thought you had a sick fish either.
That white patch on his eye and the brown growth on his tail you told us about today, 10 March - is definitely something new!
And short of actually being able to see your fish (I can't), we'll have to go with what you tell us. And, please understand something.... no one is getting paid for this! We're on here because we do love these fish and are happy to share with others what we know. For free!
So, I guess its safe to assume you have done nothing since mid-February to treat this fish? No medications or other things? (If so, we could rule out using something that didn't work).
-
Here is what I would do.
- TODAY: Change 50 percent of his water. Clean the glass thoroughly. Remove and carefully scrub all furnishings in the tank, and return them back to the tank when clean. When siphoning water out of the tank, carefully clean the gravel. Add 1/3'rd cup of non-iodized salt to the fill water. Raise the temperature in his aquarium up 2 more degrees - to a maximum of 81 degrees. Get fresh garlic and mash it up into a paste. When feeding, place a bit of the paste garlic with his food in a small bowl. Add a small amount of tank water to the bowl and allow to soak with the garlic until the pellets are soft. Carefully dump most of the water out, then feed pellets that have been squished lightly with the garlic paste.
- TOMORROW: Change 50 percent of his water, and carefully clean the gravel again. Add 1/3'rd of a cup of non-iodized salt to the fill water.
- THIRD DAY: Change 75 percent of his water, and carefully clean the gravel again. Add 2/3'rds of a cup of non-iodized salt to the fill water.
- FOURTH DAY: Same routine as third day.
- FIFTH DAY: Observe for any change in the fish. Eating better? Is the white spot on his eye improved? Is the brown growth on his tail looking better? 
- IF NO IMPROVEMENT? - 
- SIXTH DAY: Same routine as third day. Purchase either IchX or Marcyn medication to treat the fish.
- SEVENTH DAY: Treat with purchased medication according to the directions on the product.
- After medication treatment procedure is completed, repeat steps shown on Day 1 through Day 7.
-
And without seeing your fish, I'm going to guess you have some kind of fungus infection he is dealing with. Hopefully that treatment procedure will help... that is how I would treat the Jack Dempsey if this was my situation.


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi thank you for answering 
I know no one pays you 
I rather pay if someone can help
We did Epson salt and it's a third week we adding metroplex in the water
The ball on his tail are brown-red


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

non-iodized what is this?


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

We did water changes every day past week
And no improvement
My mom tired to do water changes every day now we change his water once in 3 days
Please I didn't understand what kind of salt are you recommend


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

Ich it's for small patches fishes who has ich they scraching he is not scraching


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

And he don't have ich
Ich it's when fish has a lot of white paches


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

But what about that 
Fangus if he has can it's make him hurting when he eats?


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

I don't believe your fish has Ich. IchX is a very good treatment for fungal infections.
-
Please do a Google Search on: Hikari USA IchX
-
Iodized salt has iodine added to it as a heath supplement for humans to eat. Iodine is bad for freshwater fresh - purchase non-iodized salt for aquarium use.


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

Thank you
But can I buy aqurium salt?


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

Like this?


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Yes that is IchX. 
And you could buy Marine Salt for saltwater aquariums if you wanted to. But, that stuff will be just way more expensive than plain old non-iodized salt you can purchase cheap at a local grocery store.
-
And yes - a fungus infection could also get inside your Jack Dempsey's mouth and gill area, causing him difficulty in breathing and painful eating.


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

No but he is fresh fish
He live in fresh water


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

No but he is fresh fish
He live in fresh water


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

So buy this ichX
Or myrycine?
And how can I use this ichX
I think I read about some time ago
What it's make aqurium blue color?


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

And I'm sorry you saying 1/2 cup of salt
What kind of cup
Please better say in grammar
Thank you


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi I'm sorry I read about it's says it's for ich not for fongus


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

This ?


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

Or this?
And marycyn maybe better it's doesn't make water green?


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

I don't know about that salt
But can I use an aqurium salt?


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

To treat for a fungus infection, you can either get IchX or Maracyn. IchX is a broad spectrum medication that treats for both fungus and Ich. Commonly used to treat:

Ich (Ichthyophthirius multifiliis)
Velvet (Gold Dust Disease)
Saproleniasis (Cotton Wool Disease)
Trichondiniasis 
Fungal Issues
Protozoan Caused Diseases

Follow the directions that come with the product to treat your fish.
-
For treating your 40 gallon aquarium with salt, it's 1/3 cup initially followed by 2/3 cup of salt.
-
You can use non-iodized table salt, Kosher Salt or Marine Salt. It's all safe for freshwater use with your Jack Dempsey, just put it in the aquarium at the 1/3 cup or 2/3 cup measurement.


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

Im sorry what kind of cup
500 ml cup?
What size of cup


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

I got about what king of salt
But I'm sorry it's depends on cup
We have a large cups only like 500 ml cup minimum and bigger


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

So better if I buy ichX than Marycyn?
Thank you for helping
I'm very upset that's probably why I can't understand easily your recommendation


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

I would use IchX for this, because you're not sure exactly what we're treating for. A broad spectrum medication like IchX, will treat for more problems at one time.


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

Oh thank you so much


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

Is this salt is good?


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

This one


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes because Auballagh said non-iodized and the label says salt does not supply iodine.

But check on the med you are using or with Auballagh whether you should use both or not.


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

I will do salt only for 6 or 7 days as he said
He told me to SCRAB my aqurium furniture but I'm afraid to kill all good bacteria


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm going to wash it with bounty paper towels but which water I should use ?


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

Arianna777 said:


> I got about what king of salt
> But I'm sorry it's depends on cup
> We have a large cups only like 500 ml cup minimum and bigger


A « cup » is a measure unit, read this :

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cup_(unit)

USA cups = 240 ml

Canadian cups = 250 ml


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

This wound on his face got bigger
But we was adding metroplex for couple weeks no results


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

This is a ball on the tail its seems white but it's brown -red


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

He seems like he has a hole in the head and maybe he has fungus too


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

The eye


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

When were you adding metroplex? I was not aware this had happened.


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

From February 23 we was adding metroplex some days we feed him that but when we saw he don't really eat it we add it in water again tomorrow we add so it's been almost 3 weeks with no results today I did the 1 st day as Auballagh recommend me to do with salt feed him pellets soaked in garlic change 50% of water but as I told I don't live with fish saw this mark on his face got bigger and like hole two weeks ago it's looked like wound mostly I thought it's from his bum bam 
So now I don't know to continue with metroplex or?
I already ordered ichX 8ts should come ne xt week what to do no idea???
But what d


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

And I took a good picture with the ball on his tale
And that stuff on his face and the eye oh my god we take very good care of him why he is so sick


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Okay then. 
Yes, it's possible your Jack Dempsey has Hole in the Head (HIH) disease. It's also possible he has a pretty serious fungus infection. And, I honestly don't know what that growth is on his tail. For now, you need to attack what is probably a fungus problem.
So, until your Ich-X arrives to medicate this fish, 
- raise the temp in his aquarium to 81 degrees.
- Scrub all of the rocks, plastic plants and any other furnishings in his aquarium with very hot (Glove Hot) tap water. DO NOT USE SOAP! Allow all items to fully air dry, then return everything to his aquarium. Yes, you will kill basically everything growing on those items - including the fungus that is killing your fish.
- With a bucket of clean tank water, rinse and clean the sponge and cartridge filter from your Aqueon filters as best as possible. ALL CARBON OUT, right? Place the filter media back in the Aqueon filters.
- Continue to offer food soaked in garlic. it won't help him with the infection, but it will hopefully make him want to eat those pellets.
- Add the non-iodized salt to his fill water (after water changes) in the 1/3 cup measurement I prescribed.
- Water Changes! Daily. Water. Changes. That is the best weapon you have now in this fight. Use it!
-
When the Ich-X arrives, use it according to the directions supplied with the product. Some medications do not work well with salt. Others do. Follow the directions supplied by the product manufacturer to treat your fish.


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

Carbon? You told I should do it before I add ichX but I didt add it
Do I have to remove carbon tomorrow already?


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

Thank you but if he has hole in the head it's hexamida 
Do I have to do metroplex as well?
Because I did and it's no results 
But maybe no results because I didt removed carbon?


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

NO CARBON.
Activated carbon has been proven as a causal agent in HIH disease. New World fish keepers do not use Carbon in their filtration systems.
And, we aren't going to worry about the possible HIH now, are we? That is NOT what is causing your Jack Dempsey to have painful problems when eating his food. What is now killing your fish.
For now, do Not treat his water with Metroplex or anything else besides Non-iodized salt and either Ich-X or Maracyn.
Daily Water Changes.
And yes.... you WILL scrub his little cave in very hot tap water! Sure, it may stress him out momentarily not to have it. But, if that object is covered in the fungus that is killing him - what's the point? Put it back in the same spot in his aquarium, when it has fully air dried.
-
And, since we're now going ALL IN to get this jack Dempsey fixed up? You're going to replace one of those Aqueon Cartridge filters with a new Aqua Clear 70 filter.









NO CARBON! And, you will need to buy an additional filter sponge for it, so it will run with two filter sponges. Your new, much better Aqauclear will then filter the aquarium with one of the Aqueon filters you have now. :wink:


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes I have this but it's won't feet in this tank


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

I actually extra 
But I bought extra carbon so no carbo
Only spoonges
Thank you


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

I will do all tomorrow
Can you tell me please why it's should be dry air
Can I wipe it with paper towels
He gonna need cave back right away
It's actually huge cave


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Fully air drying aquatic items will cause dessication - CERTAIN DEATH - to the micro-organisms living on their surface.
The point is to ensure that all of the fungus living on those items is REALLY DEAD, before returning those items to the aquarium.


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

I got it thank you


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

And I have important question about when I start using ichX how I'm gonna declorate water with Prime seachem I found out I can't use it together
Please help


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't know the answer. What I do when this happens to me (when I don't know the answer) I contact the manufacturer. They are usually prompt and helpful. Would you be willing to contact the manufacturer of IchX and ask them?


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm already saying it's can't be use together ichX and prime seachem
I'm asking what should I do?


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

Do you have their number?
Lol


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

If I ask them they will tell me if this condicioner have sulfate and it's has
So no point to ask
But I asked them on youtube I don't think they respond but if they will they will ask me that question


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

I know you don't know but maybe someone else will tell me I have prime condicioner and I have api tap water condicioner too maybe that one better to use with


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The link from Hikari on cautions and what water conditioner to use can be found HERE

So your choices are Hikari Ultimate or a combination of Hikari Stress-X and Hikari ClorAm-X.


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes but I don't have time to order that too 
I will lose time


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

I ordered that we adopted him in April I'm not regretting of anything but I spend on him at least$3000 lol


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

For now you need to be doing daily water changes for this fish. That will help a lot more than you think. And, I know you said the Python doesn't work in your house. But between carrying 10 to 12 five gallon buckets of water for each water change or figuring out best to use that Python instead? I know what I would be doing.....
More water changes in the future with more water percentage changed each time, will equal less problems with your fish ion the future. That is the single best thing you can do to keep your fish healthy and safe.


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

Well I don't live with this fish
My mom live with him so she works 6 days per week and she was doing water changes every Monday never missed a single water change she took very good care of him she won't do more often than once a week that's why I'm going every day to her do that
But I'm work too and she live kind of far from me


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm worrying about my fish eyes now I saw second eye has the same thing when he moving his eyes that white stuff are moving too his eyes shining I'm very concerned about


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

Does this Spoonge has ammonia remover?
Can I cut it and add in aquneon filter will it's work??
Thank you


----------



## Arianna777 (Jul 10, 2020)

I have like this right now


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If your ammonia is zero you don't need an ammonia remover. What is your test result for ammonia?


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Its good.... and the Imagitarium Ammonia Reducing filter cartridge plus the Activated Carbon Filter cartridge, are both now out of the Aqueon Filters on her aquarium. None of the medication attempted was working because the Ammonia Reducing and Carbon Cartridges were absorbing most of it from the water.
So many PMs..........


----------

